# Swedish: Ungefär ett 1500 hem



## kilton

An 8sidor article says:

_Ungefär ett 1500 hem förlorade strömmen i Småland och Östergötland.

_Why is the word _ett_ used in this sentence?


----------



## Tjahzi

No idea.


----------



## gvergara

Maybe to make somewhat "visible" the article before the number _*ett*usenfemhundra_? Just an idea, I'm just speculating.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Skulle tro att det var Tryckfelsnisse som var i farten. Man kanske hade tänkt skriva "ett tusental hem" men sedan ändrat sig och skrev "1500 hem" istället.


----------



## kilton

Thanks everyone.


----------



## BlueSuede

kilton said:


> An 8sidor article says:
> _Ungefär ett 1500 hem förlorade strömmen i Småland och Östergötland.
> _Why is the word _ett_ used in this sentence?



"Ett" är här i betydelsen av "ett ungefärligt antal av". Eftersom "ungefär" används samtidigt så är "ett" överflödigt.
Även "en" kan användas som en markör för "ungefärligt antal". Betrakta följande vits:


> "Min fru klagar på att jag inte bryr mej om våra barn!"
> "Hur många barn har du?"
> "Jag har väl en tre fyra sådär."



Jag antar att "en" och "ett" för att beskriva ett ungefärligt antal används i talspråket, kanske t.o.m. dialektalt. I formell text så bör man nog undvika det.


----------



## kilton

Thanks BlueSuede.


----------



## hanne

BlueSuede said:


> "Ett" är här i betydelsen av "ett ungefärligt antal av". Eftersom "ungefär" används samtidigt så är "ett" överflödigt.


So you're saying that "Ett 1500 hem förlorade strömmen i Småland och Östergötland." would be a valid sentence? That sounds very odd to me, what do the rest of you guys say? I'd still be more inclined to assume a typo as AutumnOwl suggested.



			
				BlueSuede said:
			
		

> "Min fru klagar på att jag inte bryr mej om våra barn!"
> "Hur många barn har du?"
> "Jag har väl en tre fyra sådär."


Can you really use "ett" in this function? Wouldn't it always be "en", never "ett", regardless of the gender of what you're counting:
"Hur många hus har du?"
"Jag har väl *en* tre fyra sådär."
Are you speculating that possibly there are dialects with this use, or do you know for certain that there are?

[edit]I somehow didn't notice that barn was neuter when I wrote this - must have been tired [/edit]


----------



## Tjahzi

The proposal put forth by BlueSuede is plausible, but there are a few indicators that speak against it.

Firstly, as mentioned, it's a very colloquial construction, found almost exclusively in spoken language. _Cirka_ or _omkring_ had made the phrase many times more natural in writing  (assuming we wish to express vagueness).

Also, as mentioned by hanne, it's improperly conjugated (if we assume that it's indeed a quantifier). In BlueSuede's example, which is a very good example of how _en_ can be used as a adverb in colloquial speech, we notice that the form is defferent from the one used in kilton's example. Although adverbs, by definition, aren't conjugated, we an only assume the _ett_-form from kilton's example stems from the noun in question (_hem_) being neuter. However, that is also the case in BlueSuede's example, and yet the _en-_from is used. Hence, we must conclude that the initial example is either improperly "conjugated" (then again, adverbs can't be conjugated) or be a case of dialectal usage.

As such, this could, theoretically, be a case of a construction rarely used in spoken language, with incorrect or possibly dialectal grammar, used in an online newspaper intended for those who prefer to read simple Swedish.

Or it could be a typo.

(Personally, I'd go with the latter.)


----------



## BlueSuede

(1) Visst det kan vara ett rent typo.
(2) Det kan vara en editeringsförvirring, "ett" kanske var avsikten att tas bort men glömdes.
(3) Eller så är det ett ungefärligt antal som "ett" var menat att betyda, men "ungefär" fanns ju redan. Kanske en förstärkning?
(4) Eller så är det korrekt exakt så som det står, om än inte i StandardSvenska, så kanske i skribentens dialekt.

Det finns inget tvärsäkert rätt eller fel här. Såvida man inte mejlar skribenten själv (han är känd eller hur) och höra vad han/hon har att säga.

Felet är dock inte så gravt att det hindrar förståelsen för vad han/hon skrev. Alla förstår honom/henne fullständigt. Så så särdeles viktigt är det inte att utreda. Värre fel skrivs av oss alla i detta forumet.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Eftersom 8sidor är en tidning på lättläst svenska som riktar sig till personer som inte har svenska som modersmål, så är det inte säkert att det inte hindrar förståelsen, framför allt för dem som vill veta varför en mening är uppbyggd på ett visst sätt.


----------



## BjarneR

In my opinion, this is a typo or sloppy editing, and definitely wrong. I can't defend such usage in any circumstances, least of all in a language-learning environment.

It's possible that the editor/writer initially wrote "Ungefär ett tusental hem..." (approx. 1000) and then realised he'd got the numbers wrong. Having edited in 1500, he should have deleted the 'ett'. This is my best guess.

Bjarne


----------



## Tjahzi

A _typo_ is not a case of incorrect language usage. It's a case of the typer unawarely typing something he/she did not intend.


----------

